# Over-door computer temperature gauge



## TheBlade (Jun 30, 2011)

Just bought a 2006 Mohican and the "read-out" thingy over the van door shows an external temperature in the 50s Celcius. Now it may be warm in Cornwall, but not that warm.
I'm happy to stick my nose out to tell whether it's a warm day, but Mrs B needs a more accurate assessment.
Does anyone know a way to recalibrate it?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I read of a problem like this a couple of years ago.
I recall that the front panel was removed and the live taken off for a few minutes. Then reconnect.

If that does not work use a hammer. If no joy with th ehammer you need an electrician or a call to Autotrail.
We used to have to do this with a washing machine.

Dave p


----------



## TheBlade (Jun 30, 2011)

Disconnection didn't work.
Haven't got a big enough hammer.
From past experience contacting AutoTrail is a bit of a waste of time.

Ah well...


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Had my sensor replaced under warranty. Don't recall it being an expensive item.


----------

